# Removing dried on mud (clay) after hunting



## Baked Bean (26 December 2008)

Can anyone suggest good ways to remove dried on mud from hunters once they return from hunting?


----------



## _April_ (26 December 2008)

Clay is a nightmare isn't it!  
Tara comes in every day from the field coated in it.   Hope yours isn't grey like she is 

To be honest I just use a dandy brush and elbow grease (doesn't work on the pink/peach tinge that is left though!).

Will be interesting to see if anyone else has any other suggestions for us


----------



## michaelj (26 December 2008)

I'd use a plastic curry comb!


----------



## Beccaeve (26 December 2008)

Clay is a nightmare isn't it!  
Tara comes in every day from the field coated in it.   Hope yours isn't grey like she is 

To be honest I just use a dandy brush and elbow grease (doesn't work on the pink/peach tinge that is left though!).

Will be interesting to see if anyone else has any other suggestions for us 

Click to expand...


Ditto. My grey spends winter with a funny orange tint!!  I think somedays she thinks shes a chesnut


----------



## Baked Bean (26 December 2008)

Thanks guys but this horse is clipped out and the mud sticks to his belly and legs, not good places to use dandy brush or curry combs !!


----------



## proudwilliam (26 December 2008)

I wonder if you put a thin layer of baby oil/pigoil on before you start.
We use a hot shower to clean off the mud BUT we are not a clay area


----------



## _Acolyte_ (26 December 2008)

How about a cactus cloth?  I used to use one on my fussy TBxID when he was clipped, got the dried mud off a treat but didnt seem to be as harsh as a brush/curry comb


----------



## Spyda (26 December 2008)

I was going to suggest the same!

I turn mine out with a layer of Pig oil or liquid parafin applied to their lower legs (but I am sure higher up would be okay if you're galloping through mud) and the mud simply doesn't stick. Or if it does, not very well, so when it's dried it falls off by itself.  I am sure if you used one of these on your horse's legs and tummy before hunting, in future, you'll find it really helps with cleaning up afterwards.  You should not have resort to anything more than a fairly bristly body brush.


----------



## Baked Bean (26 December 2008)

Cheers, I was already thinking along those lines, (cactus cloth)  great suggestion!

The liquid parrafin -  pig oil idea is genius, will definitely give that a go next time he goes out!  

BTW, where do you get pig oil and what's special about it? 

Keep 'em coming guys xxx


----------



## LizzieJ (27 December 2008)

I use liquid paraffin on their legs, belly and tail.  I do often wash them off completely when I get back from hunting with hot water though as this seems the kindest way to get it off.  

I reckon my grey is more apricot roan at this time of year due to the red clay we have round here.


----------



## Karswell (27 December 2008)

This will horrify some of you.  We hunt in the heaviest clay and have to deal with this problem week in and week out.  Most of us use the hosepipe and the horses don't seem to mind too much.  For the mud under the belly, I hose down thoroughly and then use the sweat scraper then the hose again.  Repeat until clean.  Incidently mud fever is virtually unheard of.

In the old days I waited until the horse was dry and then spent upto an hour using dandy brushes, straw, curry combs etc trying to get the mud off.  I never felt I did a particularly good job and the horse certainly didn't appreciate being bothered when all he wanted to do was wind down.


----------



## CrazyMare (27 December 2008)

I second the hose! Mine is grey and only 13.1h so we do get coated! I have some impressive pictures where only the saddle patch is white when we get home!!!!

I just take her into the washbox, hose the worst off, use warm water for her face and ears (or she won't let me do it the next time!!) then put her in her thermatex neck and rug and leave her to chill out.


----------



## SpruceRI (27 December 2008)

I use a metal American curry comb, one of the round ones. I used to use that on a thin coated ID x TB and she didnt' mind.  It's a bit awkward round the boney bits but as long as you're gentle it's OK.


----------



## Baked Bean (27 December 2008)

Crazy Mare - are you pics uploadable? I'd love to see them!!


----------



## LizzieJ (27 December 2008)

I use a hosepipe on legs sometimes if it isn't really cold although I usually have to hack back through a stream so the legs are pretty clean by the time I get back


----------



## JenHunt (28 December 2008)

Off legs? - we use a cold hose pipe! and a dandy brush, followed by a dose of hibi-scrub to prevent mud fever.... Bilsdale country has some horrible yellow clay that sets like cement, and the only way I have found to get rid of it is with a hosepipe!

Off the rest of the horse? no ideas... it never really comes out for a week or so of good brushing!


----------



## CrazyMare (28 December 2008)

Crazy Mare - are you pics uploadable? I'd love to see them!!
		
Click to expand...

Some aren't scanned, but here is one (you will have to copy and paste the link)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y68/crazymare/Christmas2006067.jpg

This was Boxing Day 2006, after only 2 hours.


----------



## Baked Bean (28 December 2008)

Get those legs, plastered! Thx


----------



## CrazyMare (28 December 2008)

I have an old one that is fantastic - we NEARLY went A over T in a muddy gateway. She dunked her face half way up in clay, we were both coated but managed to not part company. Being small means we get everyones thrown up dirt at face height!


----------



## Silversox123 (28 December 2008)

My turnout fields are primarily clay, the horrible thick red stuff &amp; found the best things to do are either to grease up the legs before turnout (I use petrolium jelly) or wait until it's dry &amp; just brush it off. Warm water also works well. My mare is quite sensitive so find greasing her up the easiest as it stops the clay sticking as much. You could aslo use it on the belly or wherever really as it's easy to apply &amp; doesn't make too much of a mess. Hope this helps.


----------



## Inchy (2 January 2009)

My boy is an absolute mud lark out hunting - even when it's not muddy he some how comes home covered in it! The horrible thing is he's grey - not just grey - white!!!

He also has an eversion to hosepipes and water when he comes back and just wants to sleep. So i have a quick battle and get the mud off his legs (just to check they're all ok)then throw his rugs on and leave him to sleep till morning. 

In the morning when the clay has dried i muck out then turn him back in his clean stable so he can roll - and all the mud falls off  

I also cover his belly/chest/legs/tail with baby oil and the rest of him with show sheen and this stops the clay turning him pink.


----------



## Steeleydan (4 January 2009)

Use a rubber curry comb on top half of legs then use hosepipe with blaster thingy on end, gets dried on mud off a treat did this to my old horse for ten seasons never got mud fever.  After you have hosed the legs towel dry and bandage.


----------



## LouiseDavey (7 January 2009)

I agree with some of you, I wash of my horses after hunting with the hose and hibiscrub their legs. Rug up and then dry legs and bandage.  Also put extra rug on because they feel the cold after hunting when they are tired.


----------

